# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته های شناور...

## prantose

سلام، همونطور که همه می دونیم رشته های شناور برای هر سه رشته مشترک هستند. حال چند تا سوال داشتم. 1-ایا رشته انسانی یا ریاضی بودن تاثیر یا تفاوتی ایجاد می کند؟ 2-برای رشته ی مدیریت جهانگردی؛در یکی از سایت ها ذکر کرده بود که حتمن باید رشته ی انسانی بود تا بتوان این رشته رو انتخاب کرد،ایا این حرف درست است؟ 3-برای رشته های مدیریت باز چند جا مطالعه کردم نوشته بود برای تحصیل در مقاطع بالاتر(کارشناسی ارشد و...) حتمن برای مقطع کارشناسی باید از طریق رشته انسانی اقدام کرد تا امکان تحصیل در مقاطع بالاتر وجود داشته باشد!! این چطور؟  رشته من تجربی است و کنکور هم بالطبع در رشته تجربی خواهم داد؛استنا یا اما و اگری برای انتخاب رشته های شناور(بخصوص مدیریت) برای من وجود دارد؟(یک کدوم رو انتخاب نکنم بعد بامبول در بیارن؟)  با تشکر

----------


## Ro.Architect

رشته های مدریت جز رشته های اصلی انسانی هستن به همین خاطر شما باید کنکور انسانی بدین

بعضی رشته های مدریتی جزء ریاضی هم محسوبن ولی نه همه ی مدریت ها

----------


## Araz

فکر کنم رشته هایی مثل مدیریت بازرگانی و صنعتی و ... از طریق رشته های ریاضی و تجربی هم امکان پذیر هست

مدیریت جهانگردی را اطلاعی ندارم

----------


## Ro.Architect

*مدیرت هایی که شما از طریق رشته ی تجربی میتونید برید*

----------

